# 72 GTO Convertible, Speaker?



## MJZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Help please. I’m trying to figure out a good place to install rear speakers. Either flush, surface mounted or under seat, there seem to be choices that will work but I’m not finding them. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

portable blue-tooth is what I use.


----------



## MJZ (Oct 11, 2019)

integrity6987 said:


> portable blue-tooth is what I use.


Thank you, I was holding that for last resort.


----------

